# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  How much can I notch a post?

## oohsam

Hey all, 
Have gone through the standards and cant find any max spec to notch a post.  
I have 2 posts for a verandah  (100x100) and I want to put a beam accross the top. 
The beam is 240x70 
can I notch a 100x100 down to 70 to sit the beam in and then coach bolt it ? or is that too much? 
Do I need to change the size of the post? or do I reduce the notch and have the beam not fully seated on the notch.  
Cheers

----------


## intertd6

> Hey all, 
> Have gone through the standards and cant find any max spec to notch a post.  
> I have 2 posts for a verandah  (100x100) and I want to put a beam accross the top. 
> The beam is 240x70 
> can I notch a 100x100 down to 70 to sit the beam in and then coach bolt it ? or is that too much? 
> Do I need to change the size of the post? or do I reduce the notch and have the beam not fully seated on the notch.  
> Cheers

   AS1684.2,  9.2.9
inter

----------


## oohsam

Found it! thank you this helps alot.

----------

